# Need sub-work in Lincoln, Nebraska



## emark6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I am attending college at the University of Nebraska at Lincoln and need some plow work here in town. I own a Ford F-350 with a Boss straight blade. I have three years of commercial plowing experience in the Omaha area ranging from Business lots to condo developments and apartments. Please let me know.


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

you could run a AD in paper it be lot better find them in linclon.. 

WE need a BIG SNOW STORM IN NEBRASKA!! :redbounce


----------



## AJ Watson (Jan 15, 2006)

*go a couple places*

Give me a call 402-706-0036 or [email protected]. I went to school there 5 years just graduated. I have two apartment complexes you should bid.

later
aj


----------



## emark6 (Nov 16, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks for the recomendation, but i decided to go back with sub-contracting with the same company as last year. It is well worth the money for the 45 min drive.


----------



## AJ Watson (Jan 15, 2006)

*AJ's Landscaping*

Are you looking for work this summer. I saw you are going for a landscaping degree. I'm looking to hire someone with experience in landscaping to run my crew and can do drawings. Let me know if you are interested or if anyone else in the landscaping design college needs a summer job in Omaha.

Thanks
AJ


----------

